# The best way to make a template for stars on a flag



## woodbrain (Apr 18, 2015)

I finished this flag today. I'm planning on making a few more. They will be different sizes. They go together pretty quick with the exception of the stars. I used hard board (I think that's what it's called) to make a template, which I broke on the 48th star. It still worked.

My question is, what's the best way to make the star template? Is there someplace i can send the dimensions and have a few different templates made?

Would it be better to make them out of steel? or is that getting way expensive?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

I use flashing metal for that kind of template.
Inexpensive, easily cut with tin snips.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it a router template, or just a template to draw the stars out on a flat board? If drawn, you can buy a template from a lot of hobby and art stores that has multiple sizes of stars in it, or as my wife showed me once, cookie cutters come in stars, in multiple sizes. Who knew?


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

You might consider phenolic or some other UHMW poly then search out a local commercial cabinet, woodsmith or sheet metal fabricator shop with a CNC and have them mill whatever size you need


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

My question is what size are the stars?

Might be easier to take a 2×2 and cut the dimensions of the star into the end of the board all the way down using a table saw. Just simple angled rips. Then slice off the stars using the table saw.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I make the patterns for the stars I inlay into box lids. using 1/8" Masonite. Cut them using my scroll saw.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

'Star Template' search on Amazon.com if you are still interested in a source


----------

